

Study Confirms That Fox News Makes You Stupid - merrick
http://www.alternet.org/story/149193/study_confirms_that_fox_news_makes_you_stupid/

======
chc
This article appears to be doing some Fox Newsy reporting itself. It buries
highly relevant information — that Fox didn't do that much worse than other
networks — at the end in service of its editorial bent. Its point may be wrong
or right, but the way the article is written is just misleading.

